

Desktoply - A site to share an image of your desktop, quickly and easily - deanpcmad
http://desktop.ly

======
jaysonelliot
What problem is this solving?

I don't see any examples of what the site actually is or does, nor what other
users are doing. I'm certainly not going to sign up just to figure out what it
is.

Nice name, though.

~~~
hollerith
I probably know what it does: namely, it is a way for people who like intimate
details of other peoples lives to satisfy their curiosity. But when the site
asked me to sign up without showing me examples (the desktops in the pic of
the MBP do not count because they are cut off at the bottom) I said, "Naa."

~~~
deanpcmad
You can see my profile at <http://desktop.ly/dean-perry> Oh and I'm one of the
co founders. I'm also the developer & designer :) We will remove the need to
signup to view the users page shortly.

------
lemmata
It's certainly a well-designed site, if perhaps... limited in its use.

~~~
deanpcmad
Thanks! It's basically a site to showcase your desktop. No more forum threads
full of expired links to desktops. Just one place for them. Like homescreen.me
but for desktops. Oh and I'm one of the co founders. I'm also the developer &
designer :)

------
2nd_planet
Aren't there like 5 other versions of this?

~~~
deanpcmad
Other versions of Desktoply or other versions of desktop sharing sites? We
haven't found any (apart from loads of posts on forums) hence why we made
Desktoply :)

